# Crowhater?



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

What happened to this guy? Haven't seen any of his BS on here in a while. I kinda miss his entertaining BS!

Where are you man?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

The same place STEELERSFAN is !


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

cloudfishing said:


> The same place STEELERSFAN is !


So, I'm guessin they are tuning their instruments?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Legend in your own mind convention? :rotfl:


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Crowhater always has an interesting take on things, maybe he look a long vacation, who knows..


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The Adventures of Crowhater should have its own subforum. Maybe even a discovery chanel series.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> Legend in your own mind convention? :rotfl:


x2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Turbo!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Last post was 4-12-2016


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, Just have to grin a lot when reading his lies but hey, it is entertaining. So, al BS aside, did he get banned?


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

He should have some whoppers to post, if he returns...


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Well, Just have to grin a lot when reading his lies but hey, it is entertaining. So, al BS aside, did he get banned?


No, doesn't say banned under his old posts.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well dang. I figured he was in camp cause I can't imagine him just shutin up. I hope he's alright and didn't get shot or something.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Well dang. I figured he was in camp cause I can't imagine him just shutin up. I hope he's alright and didn't get shot or something.


He might be on an adventure with the guy that was hitting on him awhile back.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Ragging on his wife may have caught up with him.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

This one's gonna get rich quick.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Him and LouieB are broke down in Zephyr Cove with a spun Foreman prop. Louie's ears are bleeding...


Is Uncle Bin Lee and his dad Moly Chit Lee the crab trap runners, that only bait them with Hardheads with them too ? :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Is Uncle Bin Lee and his dad Moly Chit Lee the crab trap runners, that only bait them with Hardheads with them too ? :rotfl:


They poled by with Mama Sahn creating a big slick. :rotfl


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I just texted him and he said to tell y'all that he's in jail for aggravated crow killing.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lmmfao


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Flake??!! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I remember the handle, was he the one a few years back that had a pic of him on the back of an offshore boat, and he had wet his shorts???? or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe he had second thoughts about the gal from work who was getting a little too friendly.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah, he keeps buzzing by them in a jetski. He stops every now and then with a gut hooked 25" croaker fed trout held out as far as his bony arms will reach hoping they will take his picture.


Dang I thought it would be a Jack. Zepher is fished out I heard are maybe it was the jacks ran the trout out.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Pull up a chair. Y'all remember the Airboat story he toldâ€¦The one where he drove it up the boat ramp to the gas station to buy some beer and the popo chased him back to the ramp. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Him and LouieB are broke down in Zephyr Cove with a spun Foreman prop. Louie's ears are bleeding...


I heard he's in the ICU, that he cut in line in front of you at the buffet, or was that outside of buff grill?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> I heard he's in the ICU, that he cut in line in front of you at the buffet, or was that outside of buff grill?


Couldn't be, I was busy pulling a fancy boys Nissan Amadillo out of a mud puddle. :ac550:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*Profish00**, *Crowhater*, *Hooked*, *jackcu*, *sea sick*, *SSST*

busted


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

A little bird told me to check in and give everyone an update. 

About a month ago the directors had a meeting and decided that corporates payroll needed to be reduced, as the lowest executive I was the one to get the axe. I did not say anything because I am not the only guy on this site that has had this happen and it was a shot to my pride. Last year I saved the company over 8 million and it did not count for a thing. So I have been looking for a job and staying around the house. I did make it to POC this weekend and a couple weekends back. The Jack fish run is in full swing and we had a blast fighting Jacks on medium bay rods yesterday. Last night we tried out dinner at Doc's ( the old Spot ) and it is hands down the best food in POC and the best price. 


I will check in tomorrow when I get caught up, tonight I need to get some sleep and let my liver recover from alcohol poisoning. 


PS: I still have not taken a dip of Copenhagen.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I hope you find some work soon and yer liver recovers.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hang in there man and good luck.

Did all that down there too the last few days except for the Doc's thing. Liver is begging and will be put in solitary for a few days as well.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> A little bird told me to check in and give everyone an update.
> 
> About a month ago the directors had a meeting and decided that corporates payroll needed to be reduced, as the lowest executive I was the one to get the axe. I did not say anything because I am not the only guy on this site that has had this happen and it was a shot to my pride. Last year I saved the company over 8 million and it did not count for a thing. So I have been looking for a job and staying around the house. I did make it to POC this weekend and a couple weekends back. The Jack fish run is in full swing and we had a blast fighting Jacks on medium bay rods yesterday. Last night we tried out dinner at Doc's ( the old Spot ) and it is hands down the best food in POC and the best price.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the job hunt, crowhumper:slimer:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hate to hear that....where one door closes, you must open another. ..it'll happen. ..just gotta keep lookin..enjoy the time off....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hang in there bud. I rode the pine for 8 months in 2009, hated it! Landed an even better job and one more even better since.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe you can work for a certain master electrician who is so busy online that he really doesn't have time to do electrical work?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

LouieB said:


> Maybe you can work for a certain master electrician who is so busy online that he really doesn't have time to do electrical work?


What are you doin on here? Shouldn't you be at work?

Good to hear from you Crowdog. Now, get a freakin job.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. They should have just eliminated one or more of the directors.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

LouieB you would be proud of us!!!! 3 weeks ago I was in poc fishing a deep cut with a friend and this boat blows through the cut at full speed. We are talking a 20-25' wide cut and he throws wake on us big time, both of us take water over our waders. Neither of us said a word because we know how it goes, if you are in a channel you cant get upset about boat traffic. Once out in the flat they turn around and run through the cut again and this time go between us and land, I am talking 5' from us. We turn to them and put our hand in the air ( like what the hell ). The guy in the front leans off the side towards us and yell F you while shooting us the bird. All day while fishing around the bay I am just stewing over this. That evening while strapping the boat down at Froggys the boat that pulls out of the water and stops in the parking lot next to us turns out to be these guys. KARMA is a mother and these guys found that out the hard way. If they ever come back to POC I doubt they will be shooting the finger at anyone again.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Crowhater said:


> LouieB you would be proud of us!!!! 3 weeks ago I was in poc fishing a deep cut with a friend and this boat blows through the cut at full speed. We are talking a 20-25' wide cut and he throws wake on us big time, both of us take water over our waders. Neither of us said a word because we know how it goes, if you are in a channel you cant get upset about boat traffic. Once out in the flat they turn around and run through the cut again and this time go between us and land, I am talking 5' from us. We turn to them and put our hand in the air ( like what the hell ). The guy in the front leans off the side towards us and yell F you while shooting us the bird. All day while fishing around the bay I am just stewing over this. That evening while strapping the boat down at Froggys the boat that pulls out of the water and stops in the parking lot next to us turns out to be these guys. KARMA is a mother and these guys found that out the hard way. If they ever come back to POC I doubt they will be shooting the finger at anyone again.


Please post a description of this boat and truck.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Crowhater said:


> LouieB you would be proud of us!!!! 3 weeks ago I was in poc fishing a deep cut with a friend and this boat blows through the cut at full speed. We are talking a 20-25' wide cut and he throws wake on us big time, both of us take water over our waders. Neither of us said a word because we know how it goes, if you are in a channel you cant get upset about boat traffic. Once out in the flat they turn around and run through the cut again and this time go between us and land, I am talking 5' from us. We turn to them and put our hand in the air ( like what the hell ). The guy in the front leans off the side towards us and yell F you while shooting us the bird. All day while fishing around the bay I am just stewing over this. That evening while strapping the boat down at Froggys the boat that pulls out of the water and stops in the parking lot next to us turns out to be these guys. KARMA is a mother and these guys found that out the hard way. If they ever come back to POC I doubt they will be shooting the finger at anyone again.


Now THAT'S the Crowhater I've grown to love! Pics or it only happened in your mind man.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> Now THAT'S the Crowhater I've grown to love! Pics or it only happened in your mind man.


Oh it happened, and I have already heard from the world about how I cant do stuff like that anymore. Times have changed, you will get arrested, you will get sued, you could get shot, your getting to old and going to get hurt, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Does the other party have pics to use against you? You are right though, can't hand out a well deserved arse whoopin any more without some butt cheese wantin to sue.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

And the BS starts all over! Sorry about your job.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Crowhater said:


> A little bird told me to check in and give everyone an update.
> 
> About a month ago the directors had a meeting and decided that corporates payroll needed to be reduced, as the lowest executive I was the one to get the axe. I did not say anything because I am not the only guy on this site that has had this happen and it was a shot to my pride. Last year I saved the company over 8 million and it did not count for a thing. So I have been looking for a job and staying around the house. I did make it to POC this weekend and a couple weekends back. The Jack fish run is in full swing and we had a blast fighting Jacks on medium bay rods yesterday. Last night we tried out dinner at Doc's ( the old Spot ) and* it is hands down the best food in POC* and the best price.
> 
> ...


That's not saying much!:ac550:


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> Does the other party have pics to use against you? You are right though, can't hand out a well deserved arse whoopin any more without some butt cheese wantin to sue.


 I have never been accused of thinking things through when I get mad, if I did I probably would have saved myself a few whooping's back in the day. lololol


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Crowhater. Drag your butt down to the Beach Gathering this weekend! No fighting, or getting burned by a wake. But there will be plenty of potlickers!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Crowhater. Drag your butt down to the Beach Gathering this weekend! No fighting, or getting burned by a wake. But there will be plenty of potlickers!


He will be like 24 Buds never show up.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MarkU said:


> Crowhater. Drag your butt down to the Beach Gathering this weekend! No fighting, or getting burned by a wake. But there will be plenty of potlickers!


Share the pictures you posted on FB with the group, LOL!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

MarkU said:


> Crowhater. Drag your butt down to the Beach Gathering this weekend! No fighting, or getting burned by a wake. But there will be plenty of potlickers!


Yeah it's not like he can say I have to work lol... To soon?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> Oh it happened, and I have already heard from the world about how I cant do stuff like that anymore. Times have changed, you will get arrested, you will get sued, you could get shot, your getting to old and going to get hurt, blah, blah, blah.


Since you are a unemployed tough guy, you should take up cage fighting...you might be the next MMA champion


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> Does the other party have pics to use against you? You are right though, can't hand out a well deserved arse whoopin any more without some butt cheese wantin to sue.


If what crowhater says is true, they won't sue, they learned a valuable lesson. If they do, then crow didn't stomp a mud hole big enough.

Un-excusable on their part.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

So, how old were these inconsiderate boaters Crow?


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I would say the finger shooter was in his mid twenties and the other guy in his upper thirties.

I am no cage fighter, even back in the day I never went looking for trouble. Anyone that knows me will tell you I am a pretty laid back guy, I am very respectful of other. I would never shoot the finger at another person, if I was that upset I would step up to them like a man. 


I am tied up the next two weekends with kid activities but will be at the coast Memorial weekend. The only reason we went this weekend was to look at a boat. My cousin is looking hard for a 23' shallow sport, we have looked at 3 or 4 of them in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Crowhater said:


> I would say the finger shooter was in his mid twenties and the other guy in his upper thirties.
> 
> I am no cage fighter, even back in the day I never went looking for trouble. Anyone that knows me will tell you I am a pretty laid back guy, I am very respectful of other. I would never shoot the finger at another person, if I was that upset I would step up to them like a man.
> 
> I am tied up the next two weekends with kid activities but will be at the coast Memorial weekend. The only reason we went this weekend was to look at a boat. My cousin is looking hard for a 23' shallow sport, we have looked at 3 or 4 of them in the last couple of weeks.


That means the youngest one was 75 and the older one was 87 sad3sm


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Bobby said:


> That means the youngest one was 75 and the older one was 87 sad3sm


But they were both armed----with their walking canes


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FREON said:


> But they were both armed----with their walking canes


You and Bobby were fishing POC this past weekend?:tongue:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not me I'm armed and shoot first :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Actually it was Harbor and LouieB.....You seen how old that grey muzzled melon headed gorilla is looking!!:slimer:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Better to turn grey than to turn loose.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I have it both ways.....what ain't turning loose is turning grey


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FREON said:


> Actually it was Harbor and LouieB.....You seen how old that grey muzzled melon headed gorilla is looking!!:slimer:


No, I haven't. I'll go mooch all his beers at next year's boat show to find out, though.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> I have it both ways.....what ain't turning loose is turning grey


Ugghhh. I believe that is hair no one wants to see.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

LouieB said:


> Better to turn grey than to turn loose.


LouieB check out my Jack fish killer. 7' Waterloo, Sufix braid, Vudu Mullet, Curado 200E7. A 50# jack is a workout on a Bay rod.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I gots one of those $2.99 Lone Star visors from Stripes too


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> I gots one of those $2.99 Lone Star visors from Stripes too


Me too


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FREON said:


> I have it both ways.....what ain't turning loose is turning grey


Thats a dirty Depends reference, ain't it? :rotfl:


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> LouieB check out my Jack fish killer. 7' Waterloo, Sufix braid, Vudu Mullet, Curado 200E7. A 50# jack is a workout on a Bay rod.


Dude, you need to carry that pig sticker when you wade, people will give your more room!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> I gots one of those $2.99 Lone Star visors from Stripes too


Who should at stripes for head hear?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Who should at stripes for head hear?


Drinky drinky! Long night in the back forty in the company truck? It is only Monday night you know


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> Drinky drinky! Long night in the back forty in the company truck? It is only Monday night you know


I hate auto correct!!!!!!
Turn one up

*shops*


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Squid94 said:


> Dude, you need to carry that pig sticker when you wade, people will give your more room!


That's my Jack fish killer, I carry my pistol with me while wade fishing. Heck I carry my pistol while walking around my own house.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Keep a greener in the shower man. Never know when there will be a John Wayne moment.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> I hate auto correct!!!!!!
> Turn one up
> 
> *shops*


*wear*


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

"gear"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*here*...paging jon???


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Beer


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

*Queer*


----------

